# Bama half time BBQ



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This Boston Butt will come off the BGE at 6 and go into the cooler to rest til half time. Some white bread, sauce, slaw, corn on the cob for sides.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good I am cooking a 6# pork loin for the game


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

If you don't feel like eating it cause your team is losing, let me know and I'll will take it off you hand's :thumbup:


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Smoking pork ribs for the Ole Miss vs Arkansas game!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dang Kim
That Looks good.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hhhooOOOO MY!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mighty Fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

